
Gravity waves make clouds disappear - benryon
https://physicsworld.com/a/gravity-waves-make-clouds-disappear/
======
Footkerchief
Not to be confused with gravitational waves:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_wave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_wave)

